# virtualbox-ose fails to update



## pestslent1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello, I am using freebsd 11.3-RELEASE-p7. I have only ports installed, all was working well. I fetched and updated my ports, I went to update my virtualbox-ose port. 

```
root@covidBSD:/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose # make install clean

Does it's thing and fails with:

kBuild: Generating /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/Runtime/oiddb.h.ts
kBuild: Compiling RuntimeBldProg - /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/src/VBox/Runtime/common/fs/isomakercmd.cpp
/usr/local/lib/compat/libstdc++.so.6: version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 required by /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/oiddb2c/oiddb2c not found
kmk: *** [/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/Runtime/oiddb.h.ts] Error 1
kmk: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
kmk: *** Exiting with status 2
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
```

I saw something searching about Linux compatibility layer (from 2014), the port no longer seems to exist.
Also a change in the make file that was more recent, my make file seemed to contain the modifications.
All and any help would be appreciated.
I hope you all are well.
Thanks


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 10, 2020)

pestslent1 said:


> I went to update my virtualbox-ose port.



If you have a working copy of virtualbox-ose you might want to wait with the update.








						VirtualBox Issue after upgrade
					

After Upgrading process from 12.0 to 12.1 :  build world and kernel, Vbox is crashing every time started. No vboxnet0, No debug info, No logs. t4z3v4r3d@virtual /usr/home/t4z3v4r3d $ id uid=1001(t4z3v4r3d) gid=1001 groups=1001,0(wheel),5(operator),68(dialer),69(network),920(vboxusers)...




					forums.freebsd.org
				







__





						244847 – emulators/virtualbox-ose: Memory fault after Revision 528258
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				






pestslent1 said:


> */usr/local/lib/compat/libstdc++.so.6: version GLIBCXX_3.4.21* required by /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-5.2.34/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/oiddb2c/oiddb2c not found



/usr/local/lib/compat/libstdc++.so.6 is a library of package misc/compat9x, but it doesn’t contain `GLIBCXX_3.4.21` , lang/gcc9 does (run `strings /usr/local/lib/gcc9/libstdc++.so.6 | grep GLIBCXX`), also compat9x it is not listed in the build dependencies (run `make build-depends-list` in the ports dirctory). If you want to go ahead with the build try install gcc9 first, then return to virtualbox, but you might want to keep an copy of virtualbox-ose (see pkg-create(8)), before installing the new one.

Again, be warned, for the time being there is no working build of virtualbox-ose from ports tree head, if you don’t count running the GUI over ssh (see comment # 26 from the bug report).


----------



## pestslent1 (Apr 10, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> If you have a working copy of virtualbox-ose you might want to wait with the update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate the help.


----------

